# Tamper size



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

This will hopefully be my last question for a while!

i own a 17g la marzocco basket and am after a tamper, what size tamper will I be needing? Cheers again

Ben


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

58mm matey!


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Cheers! Wow your always on form with the quick replys!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Now you need to decide on how much to spend on said tamper!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

58.35 or 58.4 if you're getting a decent one, what's your budget?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> 58.35 or 58.4 if you're getting a decent one, what's your budget?


That's a much better answer. Big difference from 58 to 58.4 which really improves the tamping.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Just bought a 58.35 from made by knock. It really makes a big difference over my 58mm.


----------



## AlexCosta (Aug 19, 2014)

Does this 58.35 tamper fits the Nuova Simonelli Oscar baskets?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm fairly sure a 58.35 will be just the job in an Oscar, though I'm sure someone who actually has one will be along in a minute to confirm.



seeq said:


> Just bought a 58.35 from made by knock. It really makes a big difference over my 58mm.


Glad to hear that. I've ordered the same one as you, black base walnut handle. Hopefully I'll get mine next week if he's shipping them now.


----------



## AlexCosta (Aug 19, 2014)

fingers crossed, I also ordered mine today


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

A bit late to this thread. In his book on Espresso, Scott Rao suggests an ideal tamper diameter is 0.25 to 0.30 mm smaller than the inner diameter of the basket, so that there is a gap of 0.125 to 0.15 mm between the basket and the tamper.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Cheers for all of this info guys!

i ordered the 58mm but straight after re read this thread and have asked to change my order to the 58.35mm!

so fingered crossed the guys at made by knock get my message before shipping to me!


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

Beanben said:


> so fingered crossed the guys at made by knock get my message before shipping to me!


That seems like a safe bet.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

What do you mean @jon v ??


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

Beanben said:


> What do you mean @jon v ??


MBK have a reputation for being slow to send out orders - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6181-Made-By-Knock-(www-madebyknock-com)


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Ahh I see! Cheers


----------

